# Thick clumpy white cm after ovulation??



## sammynashley

Hi ladies, so this is cycle 9 ttc and I've never had this before after ovulation.. Since about 3/4 dpo my cm has been thicker white and a little clumpy sorry tmi!! I know it's no thrush or a infection, I'm not sore or itchy.. Normally my cm after ovulation is like lotion.. 

Has anyone else had thousand it turn out to be a good sign?? Looking back on my symptoms when I was pregnant with ds I noted down clumpy cm! 
Trying not to get my hopes up tho! 




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Hey hun,
I had this yesterday. It was so much too! Ive never had it before either so i am curious to know as well. Also yesterday i had a drop of blood. Im only 4dpo so i think its to early for ib but ive read tgat some people can get ib as early as 3dpo. Im thinking its a good sign! What dpo are u?


----------



## sammynashley

Hey Hun Im 6dpo..I think sometimes you can implant early I had my faint bfp with ds at 9dpo so must have implanted abt 5dpo, have you had any other symptoms I just seem spotty (never get spots) and a bit crampy.


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ambermichelle

I had this last month at about 7 DPO and it ended up being my af :( I read online it can be a good sign though! I just don't know if it can be a sign that early :/ best of luck to you!!


----------



## purplecat

Ive been cramping specifically in one spot in my lower right abdomen. Nothing else that sticks out. Just the drop of blood (never spot before af) and weird amout of tacky cm yesterday. But i have wet cm today again


----------



## purplecat

Ive also been super tired today but could be lack of vitamin d. Im from canada, not much sun this time of year.


----------



## sammynashley

I spotted this cycle but it was ovulation bleeding! Never had that before was pretty weird, been feeling tired too but put it down to the same thing as you I'm from the uk so no sun here either, plus the christmas rush. 

How long have you been ttc? My cm has been thick and clumpy for 2/3days now 



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

This is my 4th month ttc! How about u?


----------



## sammynashley

9months this cycle, I know it's not very long but feels like it's taking forever ds took 6 months and dd was a surprise I was on the mini pill.



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Well i hope this is your month!


----------



## sammynashley

Same to you Hun! hopefully with the cm this is both our month! :)




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Oh goodness i hope so! Im not like this 2ww


----------



## sammynashley

When are you planning to test Hun?



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Im testing on xmas eve! u?


----------



## sammynashley

Not really sure, only have a couple of crappy ics in the cupboard, I've spent so much on tests the last few months I'm trying not test if I can help it...failing that probably 23rd/24th :) I having minimum will power when it comes to poas lol 



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Lol ya that's why I don't keep them in the house. I would go crazy!


----------



## sammynashley

7dpo now still have the same cm, and boobs feel a bit tender that's all really never had cm like this before it's really strange 




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Woop woop! This could be gooooooood :D
Im 5dpo today,
My cm returned to that thock white stuff again but more on the creamy side. Eww lol
My cervix is very jigh, soft andclosed which is really weird because it usually drops and becomes more hard after o. Boobs are sore but they always get sore after o. I feel hot today and i didnt feel so good this morning :S 
Could be all in my head tho. Other then my cvx, its never soft and ive been tracking my cvx positiin for 4 months.


----------



## purplecat

Its been 2 days since i had that bit of spotting. Here is to hoping!


----------



## sammynashley

That sounds good Hun, think I may test Monday if I can hold out until then, I seem to have more cm, tiny bit creamier but still clumpy, next few days are gunna be a nightmare waiting!



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

sammynashley said:


> That sounds good Hun, think I may test Monday if I can hold out until then, I seem to have more cm, tiny bit creamier but still clumpy, next few days are gunna be a nightmare waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Omg i know! Let me know how it goes on monday!


----------



## sammynashley

I will do Hun, I just checked I have 5 10muI internet cheapies in my cupboard that could be one every morning til 12dpo! :) 



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## purplecat

Woohoo i would be a poas asdixt if i had them in the house.


----------



## sammynashley

Now 8dpo woke up feeling like I had a punch up in my sleep :( very achey! Still the same thick cm, boobs feel tender and I feel pretty tired, also caved in this morning and did I ic, think I can see a faint line but not too sure, trying not to get my hopes up, how u feeling Hun?




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------

